# Error v261 IP TV streaming channel



## Koubot (Sep 23, 2021)

After much work on my end, I found the answer. I am very frustrated with Tivo and their support for not even knowing of this issue. Issue was that I couldn't get the Pac 12 Arizona channel 1330 in my lineup. I added the Sports package with Xfinity and all the other channels including the Pac 12 Standard def one showed up. And when I went online I could see channel 1330 in my lineup and was able to watch is on my computer, just not Tivo. I chatted with agents at Tivo and they were of little help other than sending me links on how to troubleshoot cablecard issues. They had me even go get a new cable card, which wasn't the issue. Finally Xfinity said that the difference is that this channel is an IP TV streaming station and Tivo won't support it. I would have to watch online or Xfinity DVR. Tivo should know of this issue by now error v261 is a Tivo error. Overall, I am just upset about the tech support for an expensive product. The chat agents seem very untrained and just want to quickly get you off with an article, but no real troubleshooting or asking others in the org if they had seen it.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

TiVo has no way to know which cable channels in your particular area are IP. That is strictly up to your cable provider.


----------



## Koubot (Sep 23, 2021)

cwoody222 said:


> TiVo has no way to know which cable channels in your particular area are IP. That is strictly up to your cable provider.


Error v261 should tell them that this was a IP TV issue. That is the point, their error message, but they had no idea what it was until Xfinity figured out what the error meant. Like v58 means channel unauthorized.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

How do you know V261 indicates an IPTV issue?

I don’t think the TiVo device would know WHY a channel can’t be tuned.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

I know this doesn't resolve your issue on the TiVo DVR, but you have an additional option for viewing any Comcast IPTV channels to which you are authorized: The Xfinity Stream Beta app. You can use the app on your tablet or cell phone, on your TV (depending on the model), or on a Roku or Amazon Fire TV streaming device.


----------



## Koubot (Sep 23, 2021)

cwoody222 said:


> How do you know V261 indicates an IPTV issue?
> 
> I don't think the TiVo device would know WHY a channel can't be tuned.


The error message is Tivo's, but they have no documentation. I am not saying v261 means IP TV, it just means there is an error condition in their software that they should at least document.


----------

